# Thinking of getting a vizsla. Can we provide the right lifestyle.



## KatP (May 15, 2014)

Good evening,

My significant other and I will be moving into a house with a garden in the coming months and were thinking that this might be the right time to get the dog we always wanted.
After quite a bit of research, we have come to the conclusion that a Vizsla sounds like the perfect dog for us.
Now we are aware that Vizslas need a lot of attention and activity and that they are not the easiest dog to keep but we believe that they are well worth the effort. However I thought it might be a good idea to get some feedback on whether are lifestyles would fit a Viszla first.

I have a full time job from 9 to 6. Weekends I am free. My boyfriends works on a ship. So he is gone for two weeks and then back home full time for two weeks, and so on. 
I was thinking that during the two weeks that my bf is on ship, I could get up early and exercise the dog for an hour in the morning. Then come back at lunchtime. And finally I would be more than happy to dedicate my whole evening to it.
When my bf is home, he would spend the whole day with the dog, probably mostly outside when the dog is old enough.
Weekends we are generally always out and about. We enjoy exploring areas and are not really the type to stay at home. We were therefore thinking that a Viszla would fit in perfectly.

We are also aware that the first months are the hardest. So I was thinking that we could get the puppy in the two weeks that my significant other is home and then I would take the next two weeks off, with my bf coming back the next two weeks. Giving us six full weeks dedicated to the puppy.

I would be very grateful for any feedback.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

KatP said:


> I was thinking that during the two weeks that my bf is on ship, I could get up early and exercise the dog for an hour in the morning. Then come back at lunchtime. And finally I would be more than happy to dedicate my whole evening to it.


I think with that schedule, you could do it. That's a lot like my schedule as well, only we pay a dog walker because I can't come home for lunch. I don't know where you're located, but these dogs do require a lot of OFF leash time to RUN. So make sure to plan for that. A small yard or an on leash walk won't be enough for them to run and tire themselves out. Both those help some, but only combined with off leash exercise too.

Do be careful about spending the first 6 weeks constantly with your puppy, or having your boyfriend constantly hang out with the puppy while he's home. Vizslas can develop separation anxiety, so it's best to get them used to being alone at times. It's great if you can take that much time off, but definitely spend some time away from the pup each day to get them used to the idea, so they aren't shocked when you two go back to work.

There's been a couple recent threads from people wondering if their lifestyle would accommodate a V. Do try the "search" option and it should give you more responses as well.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

It works just fine for me and Darcy, I work shifts at a prison, I get up each day at about 0530 Darcy gets 45mins to and hour out with me, then I feed her and go to work, she is now out of her cage and gets free reign of the living room.I come home every lunch time for an hour and take Darcy out for a short walk...I think she just prefers to see me rather than go out at lunch, I then give her another small meal and get back to work...then in the evening she has my undivided attention
I work every other weekend so I have midweek rest days, so Darcy gets all the attention and exercise she needs. It works great for me, so I wish you all the very best when you eventually own your pocket rocket.. I feed 200 grammes of dry food split into 3 small meals per day, I do this due to a previous experience of gastric torsion with a Weimeraner I had and loved..


----------



## KatP (May 15, 2014)

Thank you for your kind answers,

It's good to know that our schedule would work for a vizsla. We want our dog to be happy.

I have read several threads that asked similar questions to mine and the answers were diverse.
We live in the north east of London. But have a car. The idea is to drive out to the beach, countryside on weekends and give the dog a good run when it's old enough. I have also pondered taking part in search and resue since I believe it would be good exercise physically and mentally for the dog.
There are also several big parks and forests where we live for the weekly walk and run.
I have read that being with the puppy constantly at first and then leaving it alone can cause separation anxiety. So I thought that it would be best to start crate training it slowly from the start. From my research the first weeks are crucial and so I want to take time off to give the puppy the best start.

May I ask how old Darcy is? How long does it generally take until one can give them free roam of the house while away?

Love the description as pocketrocket 

I heard about gastric torsion and bloat. We will bear that in mind and feed smaller portions several times other the day. I also heard that it's best to make them rest after feeding them.

Thank you for all your advice


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

KatP said:


> Thank you for your kind answers,
> 
> It's good to know that our schedule would work for a vizsla. We want our dog to be happy.
> 
> ...


PS ...on the gastric torsion issue I never feed Darcy anything one hour before or one hour after exercise...and I never allow her large amounts of water during these times either..


----------

